# SNOW FOAM LANCE - Karcher vs ebay vs cleanyourcar



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi Guys,

After a snow foam and lance. 
Is this karcher a good deal or am I better getting this from ebay or this from cleanyourcar and with which foam??

Many thanks guys


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

EBay one gets my vote..


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

sistersvisions said:


> EBay one gets my vote..


Is the karcher one likely to be crap then? Have you tried any of them?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Won't be any difference between the one from ebay and the one from cyc, probably made in the same place


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

They are all made if I'm correct in Italy and just use there own brand and mark up


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got that ebay one. No issues.


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

Do not buy the karcher one and buy the eBay one. The eBay one is great and is good as the more expensive ones.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I had the Karcher one and it's garbage compared to the other 2 that you are looking at. I sold the Karcher for nigh on £20 and put a few quid more to it and bought one that looks like the same as the Ebay one which works a treat!!


----------



## Criptop (Dec 13, 2013)

+1 for the one from Ebay
-1 for the Karcher


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

All snow foam lances, foam cannons or whatever they call it they you stick on the end of a pressure washer are the same, some might have the odd different colour to the plastic bits or different bottles attached but the working parts are the same, so get the one from ebay, why spend 40 quid plus p+p when you get the same thing for 25 on your door step.

Well to be precise all the ones that are brass in the middle are the same, and are sold all over the world and are by far the most common, there are some others around but the brass ones work well and don't break unless you dont look after them, and even then are very easy to take apart and clean etc.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I've got one from direct hoses top draw no problems


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Go for eBay, it will be just the same as the one from CYC and do the job.

In terms of foam I would personally recommend Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam, this is the best of the bunch I've tried lately.


----------



## CHALKYUK (Dec 1, 2014)

Thankyou everyone.. I'm loving this forum.. everyone is so helpful. Great advice guys.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Always run clean water through it after use to avoid blockages. Drop the inlet tube into your second bucket and run your pw.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

A chem supreme and extreme seems to give others a run for the money to me now .


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

Car Chem snow foam is great too :thumb:


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

Karcher one is terrible.


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Go for eBay, it will be just the same as the one from CYC and do the job.
> 
> In terms of foam I would personally recommend Valet Pro Advanced Neutral Snowfoam, this is the best of the bunch I've tried lately.


I'm trying to decide on a snow foam at the minute (just missed the Carchem deal at £15 for 5 litres) as I've just bought a lance for the first time. The VP stuff is £17,50 for 5 litres on eBay, does this sound like a decent deal as I've never bought it before?

There's also a VP snow foam called Combo 2, have you tried this one?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You won't go wrong with VP foam it's very good.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

+1 for the eBay one... helps if you've got a decent pressure washer too!


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I've got a karcher one, although it's a newer version. Model number is FJ10 and it retails for around £20-24. It foams up well with auto Finesse avalanche. For the money and quality is can't complain.

Sutty.


----------

